

All Apress books for $15 until 12 AM EST 11/28 - jc4p
http://www.apress.com/?utm_source=streamsend&utm_medium=email&utm_content=15123307&utm_campaign=Cyber%20Monday%21%20%20Every%20eBook%20just%20%2415%u2013don%27t%20miss%20out

======
jc4p
I've been going through the book Beginning Android Games:

<http://www.apress.com/9781430230427>

for a while and for $15 it's a freaking steal. It explains everything from
basics of OpenGL to optimizing for old Android devices.

This seems to be Apress's response to the big sale Pragmatic Bookshelf had
over the weekend.

------
cd34
Hasn't 12am EST already passed? Maybe they mean until 11:59pm EST 11/28.

